# Rescued a pregnant mouse.. Is she going to die?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I rescued another mouse- this one was pregnant and did not already have babies like the last mouse. She gave birth the night before last and none of the babies made it. The next morning I found the tank scattered with the bodies of the babies, and the mother mouse is looking very horrible. Her sides are sunken in abnormally but her lower belly (under her) is saggy (the best way I can describe it is.. it looks like a she-cat who gets saggy fat under her belly after she's fixed). At first she was moving around very little, and she hobbles around instead of walking like a normal mouse. Now (a day later) she is moving around better but she still looks the same.

Is there anything I can do for her? Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Any advice about if she will pull through this or...? Should I put her to sleep or let her continue to live and see if she gets better?

I'll try to get some pictures of her when I get home.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Here are pictures of her.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

It doesnt look a young mouse, probably just the result of litter after litter. I would imagine the litter culling was she realised she just didnt have the resources to give.
I think only time, good food and a nice home is all you can do. Best of luck with her.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she looks very thin ... poor mommy .... lots of love and food is what she now deserves  all the best with her


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Normally when I've had a mouse get that sucked in sides it's all over with, I have once pulled one around who was a mother who gave birth didn't feed them then went skinny like that I was advised to up calcium so fed her lots of bird egg food and she bounced back with in a week.

So I'd get to the pet shop and get some egg food and feed it dry, keep her warm and hope for the best


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Poor girl  Sorry I can't offer any advice but I do hope she pulls through. Well done for your doing your best by her.


----------

